# School degree for in China



## djspy (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question, I know that they ask for a bachelor degree if you want to teach in China.

I have a bachelor degree but it is in Dutch, since I'm from Belgium.

Does anyone know if I can just translate it in English or do I have to translate it in Chinese?

Thank you for the information.

Kind regards,

David


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Translated into Chinese by a Chinese solicitors/Notary office and signed by a solicitor along with his company chop.


----------

